# Big Hello to Everyone



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just had a browse on the forum and thought I would join as im sure I could learn a lot from the experienced members on here who certainly seem to know there stuff.

I have joined the gym again as now I do have a lot more free time than I have had in years. The main thing that has always made me lose interest as even though I have trained hard my gains have not been noticable so I really am going to try and make sure that I work on every aspect. In the past I have worked shifts and found it hard to get into eating routines but not I work regular days im hoping this will help me get into a nice pattern.

My main goal is to bulk up and gain weight. Im far too skinny and I have never been able to gain any weight. I do try to eat as much as I can but it has always made very little difference.

Has anyone got any advice on the best way for me to start. After reading I figure I will need to get as much carbs and protein as I can and probably skip the cardio. Any tips for someone who works 9:30 to 6:00 in an office with limited cooking facilities. Just to point me in the direction really as for newcomes its quite overwhelming all the different information. I really want to see some results as soon as possible to give me the confidence to carry on.

Anyway essay over  Cheers People


----------



## bggb (Oct 11, 2009)

hi just to see where your at it would be useful if ya could post up what you typically would eat in a day. with the limited cooking facilities at work the are plenty of options i usualy make up a big tub of salad containing tuna or chicken breast. also what you tend to do in the gym at the moment would be good how many days what exercises and reps and sets and how long your workouts tend to be. ok and you sed about cutting out cardio completely i personaly dnt recomend it dnt sacrafice overall fitness for looking a bit better. instead of cutting cardio out all together make it very intense but very short no more than 20 mins and do it seperately from your weight routine and eat lots of carbohydrates so your body is properly fueled for cardio


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi bggb,

Well I have not worked out in about a year so I am just back to starting again. What I eat varies but as I started working out again friday I will not plan what I eat a bit more as its been very random lately.

I think I will follow your advice with the salad. And there is a jacket spud guy just up the road from work so I was thinking I would alternate my days. Salad one day Jacket spud the next. Breakfast I tend to have weetabix and a banana anyway with some fruit juice so I was thinking of carrying that on. I just need to focus on mid morning and mid afternoon snacks really. I am trying to get as many carbs as I can I just find it hard as im not always very hungry. Anything for me to increase my appetite a bit? I do realise I need to try harder to eat the right foods when I am hungry. I have cut out my fizzy drinks and chocolate so hopefully that will help also.

I will continue with the cardio then as I would like to be able to do some. WHen you say keep it seperate from my weights routine do you mean do it on different days or later on?

With regard to sets and such as its been such a long time since I have been working out regular I will just need to go a couple more times and see where I am at. I have been doing 2 sets of ten on most of the equipment they have and just been lifting as much as I can and whats challenging for me. I will keep a record this week just so I can report on what im doing.

It just seems quite complicated to start. I think I need to get a bit more confidence in what I am doing.

Cheers


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bggb (Oct 11, 2009)

hey right you need to have some sort of structure to it reli i think especialy with the training side you talk of just seeing how it goes that just never works get a routine monitor your progress. are you doing full body workouts or split routines and do you leave days off inbetween which is very important especialy in full body workout


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I was thinking of full body workouts sundays, tuesdays and fridays. How would I best workout a structure? Im finding it a bit hard at the minute as I havent done it in so long so im not feeling confident.

Is it a good idea to be taking vitamins?


----------



## bggb (Oct 11, 2009)

sounds like good days to do it on 3 sets of 12 reps would be good to start though as your body needs to get used to it you can always increase it after the first month or two. vitimins probably would be a good idea to take i never hav taken any suplements but that due to no money lol some protein shakes have added vitimins and iv heard animal pak are good. but make sure you eat plenty as well suplements are ment to do just that suplement. strict diet is most important


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I will keep on the 3 sets of 12 reps. I will start with multivits and supplements and eat more. To be honest I am finding eating different fine, I thought I would be craving things but im not so its good so far. How long does it take before you should start noticing gains? I would like that just to give me a boost.


----------



## bggb (Oct 11, 2009)

depends on the person m8 i saw gains relatively quikly at the start but they will slow down


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I can handle quick gains and then slow downs I just want enough to give me that push I need to go further 

Do you tend to focus on the areas that you need the most? I would like to improve Traps and arms the most as I think that would help me.


----------



## bggb (Oct 11, 2009)

quik gains arnt garanteed im just sayin thats wat happened to me. and sort of but that comes later just train everytin to start with and then when you move onto splits i would emphasise certain areas if its of benifit. one of the other guys might be able to answer that better. and i just do all body parts. but whatever you do remember the importance of training legs


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I will keep training everything. I hopefully will notice some improvement in the coming weeks and months so I have a better idea of what im doing. How long have you been training by the way? Any other tips that you could offer? What are your goals?


----------



## bggb (Oct 11, 2009)

iv been training for about a year in the gym but was training about 6 months before that with just bodyweight exercises and was dieting for a few years before that to lose my 2 stone and grew out of some of it. every1 says they have seen me get bigger and alot leaner but im not happy with the increase in size at the moment alot of my trouble was that i cant get to the gym for 10 weeks in the summer so have to do endless bodyweight exercises at home lol which can be good but not best i even tried filling a backpack with water and books to add some more resistance to a push up. my goals are to bulk up and get big and at the moment it seems to be working iv put on a few kilo recently. things are just very hard to balance because i enjoy cycling 40 mile rides on the canal it can seriously effect gains so my two hobbies conflict a bit lol


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to musclechat.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Cheers Howard.

I hear what your saying bggb im really into my cardio too just gonna focus a lot less on it now and try and get some size in me. I just wish I could do something to increase my appetite. Is there any ways of doing this? Just dont seem to be hungry often so even eating what I am is an effort nevermind trying to get more in me.

Cant beat canal cycling I love cycling in summer. I do rugby training and football training also so its hard to prioritise what you want to do. For now im just going to do gym and nothing else as im really focused now on getting bigger.


----------

